# OKW room request



## irishween (Jul 8, 2008)

Will be at OKW end of August.  Who do I call to request room/building?  Sorry put it under the wrong forum.


----------



## icydog (Jul 8, 2008)

irishween said:


> Will be at OKW end of August.  Who do I call to request room/building?




You can add it to your room reservation at any time. It will be placed into the reservation and the reservation castmember will try and accommodate you. If you reserved the main pool area, which is a choice now, you will automatically be placed there. 

If you want to call the resort to beg for a specific room or section you can talk to the room assigner a day or two before you leave but again no guarantees. The phone number there is 407-827-7700. Good luck!


----------



## irishween (Jul 8, 2008)

We got this throught an exchange.  Where do I get ahold of the reservation agent?  I am not a DVC member.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 9, 2008)

irishween said:


> We got this throught an exchange.  Where do I get ahold of the reservation agent?  I am not a DVC member.


I recently got a PM from another TUGGER asking the same question.  I gave that member the DVC phone number (with a request not to post it publicly), but I'm not sure DVC will take calls from non-members, even if they have an II exchange. (I see that II no longer puts the DVC main phone number on their confirmations, just the resort number.) 

Anyone know if non-members can request special views or areas, other than just a few days before check-in?


----------



## Autoeng (Jul 9, 2008)

Disney will NOT talk to non-DVC members. They really don't do a whole lot with room requests other than for handicap and then not much there. The owner of the points will have to call and request the room / building you want. I tried this and am handicapped but they didn't make any effort to accomodate my needs. I asked on check in and they had no other open rooms nearer bus stops so I took what I got.


----------



## kmolandscaping (Jul 9, 2008)

*DSS*

That is not correct, they will talke to you.
I traded into DSS through interval for the end of Aug 08. I spoke with DVC this am and the women was very nice and took all my requests. Asked if I needed anything else as well, and told me to call her directly.
Its worth a try!!!!!!!!!
Good luck....


----------



## laxmom (Jul 9, 2008)

We own DVC but are traveling on an exchange to OKW in a week. (We did not own when I got this exchange) I have called and made dinner reservations and ME ressies with no problem.  We have always left our room assignment up to chance.  Not a bad one yet!!


----------



## JudyS (Jul 9, 2008)

kmolandscaping said:


> That is not correct, they will talke to you.
> I traded into DSS through interval for the end of Aug 08. I spoke with DVC this am and the women was very nice and took all my requests. Asked if I needed anything else as well, and told me to call her directly.
> Its worth a try!!!!!!!!!
> Good luck....


Glad it worked, Kathleen! Did you talk to reservations (choice 1-1 on DVC's automated phone system) or exchanges (choice 1-3 on DVC's automated phone system)? 

Generally, the very first thing a Disney rep asks is for your DVC member number.  I suspect some reps will be confused if you don't have one.  But, hanging up and trying again might get you someone who can help.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 9, 2008)

When you exchange into DVC, you can cal lthe phone number listed on your confirmation letter. You have to call before going, to pay the exchange fee Disney charges for all incoming exchanges.


----------



## Autoeng (Jul 9, 2008)

I used my sister's points and DVC would not even tell me if the grills were gas or charcoal. I had to have my sister call.


----------



## irishween (Jul 9, 2008)

kmolandscaping said:


> That is not correct, they will talke to you.
> I traded into DSS through interval for the end of Aug 08. I spoke with DVC this am and the women was very nice and took all my requests. Asked if I needed anything else as well, and told me to call her directly.
> Its worth a try!!!!!!!!!
> Good luck....



Could you pm me with the name and number of the person you spoke to.  We will be there Aug 22-29.  will you be there then?


----------



## tashamen (Jul 10, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> You have to call before going, to pay the exchange fee Disney charges for all incoming exchanges.



This is no longer true.  Now you pay the fee at check-in.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 10, 2008)

tashamen said:


> This is no longer true.  Now you pay the fee at check-in.



This is right off the II web site. You have to pay prior to arrival. 

_A resort services fee is required prior to check-in._


----------



## tashamen (Jul 10, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> This is right off the II web site. You have to pay prior to arrival.
> 
> _A resort services fee is required prior to check-in._



That may still be on the II website, but the confirmation I have for OKW for October states specifically that you pay the fee at check-in.


----------

